# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Marvel et DC Comics

## Tillo

Bonjour,

J'aimerai commencer  lire des "comics". Cependant, je ne sais pas trop par o commencer.
J'ai lu quelques tutos trouvs sur le net, mais a reste un peu flou. Je n'ai toujours pas compris comment fonctionnent ces priodiques. 

Ma question est toute simple: contiennent-ils des histoires  suivre ou des histoires dont le dbut et la fin sont dans le mme numro ?
Je n'ai pas trop envie de devoir acheter les 20 numros prcdents celui en cours pour comprendre quelques choses.

A bientt,
Alexis

----------


## darkcrift

Bonjour,

A part en boutique spcialis je pense que tu auras du mal  trouver des comics sous forme priodique (sortie tous les mois) en France. Si je devais faire une comparaison je dirais que le systme se rapproche des sries TV avec une histoire plus ou moins indpendante dans la plus parts des pisodes (parfois sur deux ou trois pisodes) et une trame gnral  suivre sur l'ensemble des pisodes. Si tu commences un priodique au milieu tu as quand mme de trs forte chance de ne pas tout comprendre sur le fond de l'histoire. Chaque pisode est une sorte de chapitre d'une vingtaine de pages.

Aprs c'est un peu comme avec les BD franco-belge, tu as de longues sries et d'autres de seulement quelques tomes. Tu as galement des styles graphiques et des genres trs diffrents: super hro, guerre, crime/policier, fantastiques,...

Tous dpend quel type de comics tu veux lire mais je te conseil d'aller voir dans une boutique spcialise pour demander conseil. On pourra taiguiller sur les bonnes sries en fonction de tes contraintes (srie pas trop longue, genre, type d'illustration, langue,...)

Darkcrift

----------


## ManusDei

Pareil que darkcrift.
Sur les gros diteurs (DC et marvel) tu auras beaucoup de mal  trouver de rels reboot, pour a il faudrait plutt regarder du ct de Vertigo ou Valiant.

Mais l'idal reste la boutique spcialise, o ils pourront te conseiller.

----------


## Grogro

Des lecteurs ici ?

Quels sont vos cycles prfrs ?  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Des lecteurs ici ?


Ce n'est pas l'envie qui manque, mais comme beaucoup, je ne sais pas trop par o (re)commencer, mme si j'ai dj t jeter un coup d'il rapide aux ditions dont parlait ManusDei (enfin Vertigo sr, Valiant je ne sais plus).

Entre les 150 sries par personnages, les reboots, les cross-overs, les ci, les mi, les "on recommence tout en changeant l'histoire des persos car on s'est rendu compte que c'tait devenu trop incohrent", etc. etc. C'est pas vraiment simple,  moins de se contenter de petite sries en peu de volumes et qui ont dj t termines.  

Et puis surtout, il y a beaucoup de personnages que j'aime bien, que je ne sais pas par lequel attaquer. xD


Aprs les boutiques spcialises, a cours pas les rues par chez moi, faut que je me tape entre 20mn et 1h de train (aller) pour trouver un bled o y'en a (alors bon, je peux faire une sortie de temps en temps pour acheter un lot, mais je n'irais pas toutes les semaines quoi  ::D: ). 

Ft un temps o j'avais mme tent d'au moins lire quelques scans pour essayer de me mettre un peu  niveau avant d'aller investir dans de vrais comics, mais je ne trouvais pas a pratique du tout  lire (sur le pc, je n'ai pas de liseuse) et j'ai vite laiss tomber.

----------


## nasty

Salut,

je me suis mis aux comics il y a peu.

j'avoue que j'avais deja achet des livres regroupant plusieurs comics (surtout pour Batman)

Du coup, j'ai un peu de tout, et je les trouve principalement dans les points relais a la gare. Alors oui c'est sur, faut avoir une gare avec un point relais. Passant par St lazare c'est pas ce qu'il manque.

Sinon, je me tiens au courant sur Urban-comics

Nasty

----------


## Lady

J'ai suivis quelques annes les X-Men, j'ai fait du 50 au 100+ sur la srie "originale" en version FR (Car forcment la numrotation n'a rien  voir entre la version US et FR ) + le reboot de l'poque en parallle (je sais mme plus lequel ... (dbut 2000))

Mais pour ceux qui veulent s'y mettre sans trop se perde je conseil effectivement des srie plus "petite". 
Voici celles que j'ai lu (a date un peu):
Buffy contre les Vampires (ici 2 sries : une qui reprend les pisodes de la srie (pas vraiment trouv d'intrt), mais surtout la suite officielle de la srie TV crit par Joss Whedon)
Fathom et Aspen (J'ai arrt ceux l quand Michael Turner (l'auteur/dessinateur original) est mort (J'tais totalement fans de son style, trs grande perte pour le monde du comics))
Lady Pendragon
Tomb Raider

----------


## HerbekExo

Il n'y a pas vraiment de bon point de dpart. Si tu espres rattraper plus de 50 ans de comics (toutes sries confondues) en allant dans l'ordre autant te dire que c'est foutu.

D'abord, il faut trouver une "srie" qui te plait. a peut tre un truc ultra connu comme Spiderman ou Batman comme un truc plus discret. Tu peux aussi lire des "One shot" (par exemple V for Vendetta ). C'est des histoires relativement courtes qui tiennent en quelques tomes et qui sont dans des univers indpendants et qui n'affectent en rien le reste de la ligne ditoriale.

De faon gnrale je trouve que Marvel est en gnral plus "enfantin" pas forcment au sens des dessins ou de la violence mais plutt des thmes abords. C'est un ressenti personnel et une gnralit, il y a videmment des exceptions. DC est bien plus ax sur le ct "psychologique" des personnages et j'ai souvent que leurs personnages sont plus vivants de par cette complexit de personnages et de relations. (toujours ressenti personnel et gnralit !)

Vient ensuite la question de l'univers. Un Batman par exemple ne prsente pratiquement plus Gotham city, le joker ou le commissaire Gordon parce qu'ils sont plus ou moins ancrs dans la culture populaire. Un titre plus indpendant, si tu prends en cours de lecture, tu risques d'tre largu si tu t'es pas un peu document sur le background du truc.

Et enfin, il y a les questions des auteurs (et dans une moindre mesure des dessinateurs). Il m'est arriv de n'avoir qu'un seul exemplaire d'une srie simplement parce que je connais le travail de l'auteur / du dessinateur qui a travaill sur ce tome et que je suis simplement fan de son travail. Chaque auteur "s'approprie" la licence qu'il traite. Comme dans leurs adaptations au cin finalement, tu peux adorer les Batman de Burton et dtester ceux de Nolan ou inversment...pourtant c'est toujours le mme hros, le mme univers et parfois mme les mmes ennemis.

Si je devais te conseiller je te proposerais.

*Preacher* (C'est une srie en cours de rdition en six ou 7 volumes je suis plus sur en ce moment  la Fnac, donc assez facile  chopper). C'est compltement isol de tout autre univers.Ils sont en train de l'adapter en srie HBO (la saison 1 vient de se terminer)...en gros tu prends tout ce qui peut choquer l'amricain moyen (que ce soit sexuel, moral, physique, etc) et tu le fourres dedans. C'est assez particulier mais le duo d'auteur/dessinateur est surement l'un des plus clbre de la profession donc clairement la qualit est au rendez-vous.

*Hellblazer* (C'est ce qui a inspir trs librement le film Constantine avec Keanu Reeves) l aussi c'est un peu toujours en cours d'dition en franais  la Fnac...je me suis fourni presque uniquement chez eux et j'ai je pense les 3/4 de ce qui a t fait...pas de reboot, d'univers parallle ou que sais-je. Il a une ligne ditoriale de 300 "issues" et c'est fini. (Mme si en parallle il prend part  des comics de groupe, a affecte assez peu la ligne principale). En plus les histoires peuvent pour la plupart se lire dans le dsordre sans trop de consquences.

*Fables* (a a inspir le jeu Wolf Among Us). C'est aussi une srie finie dans un univers "solo" en 25 tomes en ce moment  la Fnac. Si tu attends quelques mois ils risquent de rditer le tout en 5  "gros" volumes probablement...

Des licences comme Batman c'est un peu spcial. Il y des aventures en un tome (le long haloween par exemple, qui reprend beaucoup de la trame des Batman de Nolan) comme des aventures en 6, 10, 50 tomes. Le meilleur indice c'est de regarder sur la reliure...quand ils prvoient d'en faire plein il y a un "1" ds le premier numro... il y a plusieurs univers parallles car plusieurs batman...je t'avoue que mme moi parfois je m'y perds...mais sous rserve d'avoir un vendeur un peu comptent ou passionn il saura t'aiguiller sans soucis.

Je te dconseille en revanche de te lancer dans des sries qui sortent par "coup de mode"...par exemple en ce moment ils ont sortit plein de Dr Strange...mais tu verras que petit  petit ils arrteront et tu te retrouvas comme un c...avec ta moiti de srie incomplte...Ils l'ont fait avec Suicide Squad...en aout un stock incroyable...ds le tome 2, moiti moins de commande...

Idem, mme si je mentionne plus haut des films/sries/jeux vidos...ne pense pas que ce sera un copier coller. Le scnario est toujours diffrent, seul l'univers reste le mme...et encore ! Tu peux trs bien avoir ador un film et dtester un comics !

Mais le vrai conseil c'est de prendre un truc qui te parle, tu le feuillettes, a te parait agrable et sympa. Tu le prends (essaie quand mme de partir du tome 1 :p) et petit  petit tu compltes la srie. Aprs tu tentes un autre truc, peut tre toujours avec le mme hros, mais dans une autre "srie" avec un autre artiste et tu regardes ce que a donne. Perso j'ai commenc comme a...avec un Hellblazer qui tait vendu comme "Le comics qui a inspir le film"..au final c'tait presque le milieu d'une srie de 5 ou 6 autres tomes. Mais je me suis vite mis  la page  ::): 

Oublie par contre l'ide de trouver les "originaux" tous fins comme tu vois dans les films. On ne s'embte  importer et /ou traduire que les sries qui ont dj fait l'objet de recueil. Ou alors tu fais un petit voyage  l'tranger et tu les lis en anglais  ::): 


En me relisant j'ai l'impression de faire beaucoup de pub pour la Fnac, c'est pas du tout mon intention, c'est juste que y a pas grand chose d'autres dans mon secteur et que a me parait tre une enseigne assez accessible...et si je peux les obtenir dans telle et telle succursale...a veut dire que le rseau peut le commander, ou que tu sois.

----------


## Grogro

J'ai russi  me mettre aux grands classiques Marvel et DC grace aux parution en kiosque (Hachette et Eaglemoss respectivement). Des bouquins solides, bonne qualit d'impression, sur 60 tomes c'est forcment ingal aprs. 

A lire en priorit sur Batman : Dark Knight Returns (on peut oublier les deux suites), Year One, Killing Jokes. Tu peux enchainer ensuite avec la cour des hiboux, Silence, Un long Halloween (mais l faut passer outre le dessin vraiment laid et simpliste). Et si tu aimes Ra's al Ghul, faut lire la naissance du dmon, le fils du dmon.

Pour Superman, faut lire Red Son. J'ai rarement lu un cycle d'une telle intelligence. Je connais pas encore les autres classiques, j'ai juste grandement apprci le rcent Origines Secrtes. 

Du ct Marvel, le plus beau cycle que j'ai lu c'est 1602 d'un certain Neil Gaiman (le mme qui a fait Sandman et qui a crit pas mal de livres gniaux de fantasy moderne). 

En dehors de Marvel et DC : Watchmen, V pour Vendetta, La ligue des gentlemen extraordinaires, Transmetropolitan, Locke & Keys, tout a c'est vraiment incontournable.

----------

